# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Wind: Τιμολογιακές αλλαγές καρτοκινητής WIND & Q

## runner70

Η WIND ΕΛΛΑΣ ανακοινώνει την έως 30 Ιουνίου 2018 επέκταση του δωρεάν  Bonus 500ΜΒ με διάρκεια 30 ημέρες κατά το πρώτο νέο login στο νέο MyF2G  app, για νέους και υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές F2G.
 Επιπλέον για τους συνδρομητές Q, συνεχίζεται να παρέχεται bonus κατά  το πρώτο login στην MyQ εφαρμογή που προσφέρει δωρεάν 2GΒ με διάρκεια 7  ημέρες και κατανάλωση ανά KB, έως 5 Μαρτίου 2018. Από 6 Μαρτίου θα  παρέχεται bonus 500ΜΒ με διάρκεια 30 ημέρες κατά το πρώτο νέο login στο  νέο MyQ app, για νέους και υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές Q, το οποίο θα  ισχύει έως 30 Ιουνίου 2018.
 Επιπλέον για τους συνδρομητές F2G, συνεχίζεται μέχρι 30 Ιουνίου 2018 η  προσφορά Log & Win η οποία παρέχει δωρεάν 150ΜΒ ή 20 λεπτά προς  όλους ή 30 λεπτά προς WIND/Q ή 20 SMS προς όλους ή 30 SMS προς WIND/Q  για 7 ημέρες. Η προσφορά ενεργοποιείται μέσα από το myF2G app ή myF2G.gr  και είναι διαθέσιμη μία φορά ανά 7 ημέρες και εφόσον έχει  πραγματοποιηθεί τουλάχιστον 1 ανανέωση οποιασδήποτε αξίας τις τελευταίες  30 ημέρες.
 Ανακοινώνεται πως από 15 Μαρτίου 2018, τροποποιείται η προσφορά στις  ανανεώσεις χρόνου ομιλίας που πραγματοποιούνται μέσα από τα καταστήματα  Wind/ Public για υφιστάμενους και νέους συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής F2G  & WIND Card με βάση την σχετική ανακοίνωση της 08/12/2017 (www.wind.gr/gr/wind/gia-tin-etaireia/anakoinoseis), και θα διαμορφωθεί ως εξής:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 191432

Επίσης ανακοινώνεται πως από 15 Μαρτίου 2018, τροποποιείται  η προσφορά  στην πρώτη ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας που πραγματοποιείται με όλες τις  μεθόδους ανανέωσης, εξαιρουμένων των myQ.gr και myQ app για υφιστάμενους  και νέους συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής Q με βάση την σχετική ανακοίνωση της  08/12/2017 (www.wind.gr/gr/wind/gia-tin-etaireia/anakoinoseis) και θα διαμορφωθεί ως εξής:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 191431


*Τέλος ανακοινώνεται πως από τις 15 Μαρτίου 2018 τροποποιείται η  διάρκεια ισχύος της αξίας συνδιαλέξεων για τους συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής  WIND Card, Q και F2G. Συγκεκριμένα από την ανωτέρω ημερομηνία, η  διάρκεια ισχύος της αξίας συνδιαλέξεων από ανανέωση τροποποιείται από 91  σε 60 ημέρες. Εάν κατά το χρονικό διάστημα των 60 ημερών από την  τελευταία ανανέωση δεν πραγματοποιηθεί εκ νέου ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας,  τότε τυχόν υπολειπόμενη αξία συνδιαλέξεων θα διαγράφεται και δεν θα  επιστρέφεται στο συνδρομητή.*

 Στην περίπτωση όπου συνδρομητές με διαθέσιμο υπόλοιπο χρόνου ομιλίας,  πραγματοποιήσουν νέα ανανέωση μετά τις 15 Μαρτίου 2018, το νέο και  υφιστάμενο υπόλοιπό τους θα έχει  διάρκεια 60 ημέρες από την τελευταία  ανανέωση. Εφόσον δεν πραγματοποιηθεί νέα ανανέωση μετά τις 15 Μαρτίου  2018, τυχόν διαθέσιμο υπόλοιπο θα λήγει σε 91 ημέρες από την τελευταία  ανανέωση.
 Τέλος, ανακοινώνεται ότι, από 15 Φεβρουαρίου 2018 για όλους τους  νέους και υφιστάμενους συνδρομητές καρτοκινητής WIND F2G, Q Card &  WIND Card, πραγματοποιούνται τροποποιήσεις σε διεθνή πακέτα  προπληρωμένης χρήσης. Πιο συγκεκριμένα:

Το πακέτο προπληρωμένης χρήσης που προσφέρει 40 λεπτά ομιλίας προς  Αίγυπτο, κινητά και σταθερά, και 300 λεπτά προς WIND/Q με κόστος 4,44€  και διάρκεια 30 ημέρες τροποποιείται και θα προσφέρει 45 λεπτά ομιλίας  προς Αίγυπτο, κινητά και σταθερά, και 300 λεπτά προς WIND/Q με κόστος  5,30€. Η ελάχιστη διάρκεια κλήσης και το βήμα χρέωσης μεταβάλλονται από  3’+1’’ σε 3’+3’.Το πακέτο προπληρωμένης χρήσης που προσφέρει 60 λεπτά ομιλίας προς  Νιγηρία, κινητά και σταθερά και 300 λεπτά προς WIND/Q με κόστος 4,44€  και διάρκεια 30 ημέρες τροποποιείται και θα προσφέρει 65 λεπτά ομιλίας  προς Νιγηρία, κινητά και σταθερά, και 300 λεπτά προς WIND/Q με κόστος  5,30€. Η ελάχιστη διάρκεια κλήσης και το βήμα χρέωσης μεταβάλλονται από  3’ + 1’’ σε 3’ + 3’.Το πακέτο προπληρωμένης χρήσης που προσφέρει 60 λεπτά ομιλίας προς  Ουκρανία, κινητά και σταθερά, με κόστος 7.06€ και διάρκεια 30 ημέρες  τροποποιείται και θα προσφέρει 50 λεπτά ομιλίας προς Ουκρανία, κινητά  και σταθερά. Η ελάχιστη διάρκεια κλήσης και το βήμα χρέωσης παραμένουν  αμετάβλητα.Το πακέτο προπληρωμένης χρήσης που προσφέρει 50 λεπτά προς Συρία,  κινητά και σταθερά, με κόστος 4,44€ και διάρκεια 30 ημέρες τροποποιείται  και θα προσφέρει 45 λεπτά ομιλίας προς Συρία, κινητά και σταθερά, με  κόστος 5,30€. Η ελάχιστη διάρκεια κλήσης και το βήμα χρέωσης παραμένουν  αμετάβλητα.Το πακέτο προπληρωμένης χρήσης που προσφέρει 40 λεπτά προς Τουρκία,  κινητά και σταθερά, με κόστος 4,44€ και διάρκεια 30 ημέρες τροποποιείται  και θα προσφέρει 40 λεπτά ομιλίας προς Τουρκία, κινητά και σταθερά, με  κόστος 5,30€. Η ελάχιστη διάρκεια κλήσης και το βήμα χρέωσης  μεταβάλλονται από 3’ + 1’’ σε 3’ + 3’.Το πακέτο προπληρωμένης χρήσης που προσφέρει 50 λεπτά προς  Φιλιππίνες, κινητά και σταθερά, με κόστος 4,44€ και διάρκεια 30 ημέρες  τροποποιείται και θα προσφέρει 45 λεπτά ομιλίας προς Φιλιππίνες, κινητά  και σταθερά. Η ελάχιστη διάρκεια κλήσης και το βήμα χρέωσης παραμένουν  αμετάβλητα.Το πακέτο προπληρωμένης χρήσης που προσφέρει 40 λεπτά προς ΗΑΕ,  Σαουδική Αραβία, Κατάρ, Κουβέιτ, κινητά και σταθερά, με κόστος 5,04€ και  διάρκεια 30 ημέρες τροποποιείται και θα προσφέρει 40 λεπτά ομιλίας προς  ΗΑΕ, Σαουδική Αραβία, Κατάρ, Κουβέιτ, κινητά και σταθερά με κόστος  5,30€. Η ελάχιστη διάρκεια κλήσης και το βήμα χρέωσης μεταβάλλονται από  3’ + 1’’ σε 3’ + 3’.Το πακέτο προπληρωμένης χρήσης που προσφέρει 20 λεπτά ομιλίας προς  Αλγερία/Μαρόκο, κινητά και σταθερά, με κόστος 4,44€ και διάρκεια 30  ημέρες καταργείται. Όσοι συνδρομητές έχουν αγοράσει το πακέτο πριν την  ημερομηνία αυτή, θα μπορούν να το χρησιμοποιήσουν μέχρι τη λήξη του ή  την κατανάλωση των λεπτών ομιλίας. 
 H WIND διατηρεί το δικαίωμα τροποποίησης ή/και τερματισμού ή  ανάκλησης όλων των παραπάνω εμπορικά διαθέσιμων πακέτων/προσφορών ή/και  της μετατροπής των σχετικών όρων ή/και τροποποίησης των ανωτέρω  προσφορών, ακολουθώντας την προσήκουσα διαδικασία ενημέρωσης των  συνδρομητών, όπως εκάστοτε ορίζεται από την κείμενη νομοθεσία και το  ρυθμιστικό πλαίσιο της ΕΕΤΤ.
 Σε όλες τις παραπάνω τιμές περιλαμβάνεται ΦΠΑ. Αναλυτικός τιμοκατάλογος προγραμμάτων και υπηρεσιών στο www.wind.gr
 Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες ενημερωθείτε από την ιστοσελίδα της WIND  www.wind.gr ή την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών WIND/ καρτοκινητή Q, καλώντας  1260 (0,24€/ κλήση)


Πηγή: Wind

----------

